# Help Me Get Over My New Crush!



## GlasIsGreen (8 mo ago)

{image via Chrono24}

Wow. Okay ladies, so this hasn't happened to me in a while. I mean, I'm no longer a wide-eyed Young Thing who falls for just any old charmer. To be honest, I thought I had settled down. But here I am, once again, with Feelings I know not how to cope with.

Meet my crush: The Jaeger LeCoultre Etrier. It's a watch so obscure and unpopular by WUS standards, I don't expect much sympathy. But here is my story anyway.

As a teenager, I admired a watch that was worn by a certain elegant, shiny, Lady in my home town. The watch was from Hermes, and on her wrist it was the epitome of glamour. Later, as a watch-obsessed adult, I looked back on this admiration with bemusement. Because of course, being Hermes, the watch was a 'fashion watch'. And what would I want with that!

Fast forward the years to about a week ago. I was browsing a certain popular online auction site, when a watch popped up on my screen. It looked exactly like the watch I had admired on the elegant-lady-wrist as a teenager. But it wasn't some silly Hermes. Oh no. It was a Jaeger LeCoultre from the 1930s. Wait a minute, what are you telling me here?!...

Sleepless nights of feverish research followed (I exaggerate, but only a little). And sadly they have not led to as much knowledge on the subject as I would like. But from what I can deduce so far, it was JLC that designed the watch. Hermes liked it, so they started to sell it, eventually branding it with their name and having increasing input into its evolution. After a while JLC withdrew their involvement, but Hermes continued to produce later versions of the design using other movements, culminating in what is known today as the Cape Cod watch. I have probably got at least some of this wrong. But anyway, from the 1930s to the 1960s, it seems, the Etrier was a Jaeger LeCoultre design.

There were different versions and sizes. My favourites tend to be the larger ones, from the '60s, in 18K gold...

Ladies, they are not cheap. I am seeing prices around €2,000 for good cosmetic condition and serviced/ working order.

I am pining for this watch something fierce. But can't justify spending this amount at the moment, especially on a relatively uncommon vintage watch that I suspect might be problematic to service or repair down the line.

So... help me stop pining for it? Tell me the watch is ugly, dated, overpriced. Tell me the movement is garbage, the dregs of JLC, unserviceable, etc.? tell me you have one and it's terrible? Tell me something for the love of god that will extinguish my crush...

Oh, and any historical info from people in the know would be tremendously appreciated!


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

Silly woman. If you're looking for someone to talk you out of loving a watch, you are seriously in the wrong place. (Right now I'm lusting after a pocket watch with *cows* on it, even though I have zero use or liking for pocket watches.)

That is a lovely watch. It does look very much like a Cape Cod. Maybe buy a lottery ticket?


----------



## Own2hands (Sep 10, 2021)

Vintage is tricky. Make an offer you can live with?


----------



## hondakilla98 (Mar 8, 2014)

Have you checked to see what movements were in the versions you like? Then checked to see if any parts or donor movements are available? Then found a watchsmith to tell you how much it would cost to have it serviced? I'd start there, then if you're satisfied with the answers, start looking for one to buy.


----------



## GlasIsGreen (8 mo ago)

KCZ said:


> Silly woman. If you're looking for someone to talk you out of loving a watch, you are seriously in the wrong place. (Right now I'm lusting after a pocket watch with *cows* on it, even though I have zero use or liking for pocket watches.)
> 
> That is a lovely watch. It does look very much like a Cape Cod. Maybe buy a lottery ticket?


Thank you for pointing out my error of judgment. Reminds me of that time I tried to start a keto diet living beside a pancake restaurant. Sometimes one gets it so wrong!

Aside from simply liking the watch, I think it's fascinating that an aesthetic that is widely perceived as essentially, iconically Hermes-ian in fact comes from Jaeger LeCoultre. Worlds overlap more than we realise.


----------



## Own2hands (Sep 10, 2021)

It is a beautiful watch, but can you tell us more about the "shiny" neighbor? I'm interested in how images like hers stick with us throughout our lives. Yours is not the first such account I've seen like this. I often wonder what image I'm imprinting onto the young generation when they see me. 

My mother had a "Lady" in her working class neighborhood growing up who taught her to behave like a proper young woman. She took me to visit the lady when I was a teen. I remember that she had a large atrium in her house and everything felt very orderly. Mrs. Blue was her name.


----------



## steph86 (Jun 22, 2011)

Sorry not ugly or dated...a very cool looking watch!


----------



## GlasIsGreen (8 mo ago)

Own2hands said:


> It is a beautiful watch, but can you tell us more about the "shiny" neighbor? I'm interested in how images like hers stick with us throughout our lives. Yours is not the first such account I've seen like this. I often wonder what image I'm imprinting onto the young generation when they see me.
> 
> My mother had a "Lady" in her working class neighborhood growing up who taught her to behave like a proper young woman. She took me to visit the lady when I was a teen. I remember that she had a large atrium in her house and everything felt very orderly. Mrs. Blue was her name.


She was the local piano teacher. Originally from France, and stoically suffering her life outside of it. Tall and very thin, with silver-streaked blond hair and densely freckled skin. When I was a teen she must have been late 40s. She never wore makeup, and wouldn't allow her students to either (she would come at you with a wet face cloth before you were allowed to sit at the piano if she spotted any trace of it!). But her bathroom was full of jars of different skin creams, and she always smelled of them. She wore a kimono-type dress/ robe inside her house, and had a uniform of white blouse/ beige trousers outside. The watch was gold with a caramel strap. I do not remember noticing the brand, and I only knew it was Hermes because I got up the nerve to ask her. She smiled and told me that when I am grown up, and sufficiently enchanting, perhaps a special man will gift me such a watch...

Interestingly, if by atrium you mean like an indoor greenhouse type thing, she had one as well. Perhaps it is a requirement for such ladies!


----------



## GlasIsGreen (8 mo ago)

hondakilla98 said:


> Have you checked to see what movements were in the versions you like? Then checked to see if any parts or donor movements are available? Then found a watchsmith to tell you how much it would cost to have it serviced? I'd start there, then if you're satisfied with the answers, start looking for one to buy.


That is pretty much what I am up to, whilst indulging in this thread. Hopefully it is obvious the original post was tongue in cheek!

A more sober summary of the situation: I want the watch, and technically can afford it. However, I am at a stage in life (young child to look after, unpredictable economic situation, etc) where it doesn't feel right to spontaneously go from 'Want!' to 'Buy It Now' at that price-point, without giving it some consideration and also just sitting on it for a while to see whether it's a passing crush or will stick. Also... I've been into vintage watches for a while now, and feel like I have a pretty good instinct for pricing. And these seem overpriced, especially considering there isn't a ton of interest in them. So I suppose overall I just want to investigate a bit more, to feel like I know what I am doing.

It's funny, because every year I keep telling myself that this is the year I will finally break away from vintage and get myself a nice, durable, reasonably water-resistant, current-production watch. Looks like that ain't happening!


----------



## Own2hands (Sep 10, 2021)

GlasIsGreen said:


> She was the local piano teacher. Originally from France, and stoically suffering her life outside of it. Tall and very thin, with silver-streaked blond hair and densely freckled skin. When I was a teen she must have been late 40s. She never wore makeup, and wouldn't allow her students to either (she would come at you with a wet face cloth before you were allowed to sit at the piano if she spotted any trace of it!). But her bathroom was full of jars of different skin creams, and she always smelled of them. She wore a kimono-type dress/ robe inside her house, and had a uniform of white blouse/ beige trousers outside. The watch was gold with a caramel strap. I do not remember noticing the brand, and I only knew it was Hermes because I got up the nerve to ask her. She smiled and told me that when I am grown up, and sufficiently enchanting, perhaps a special man will gift me such a watch...
> 
> Interestingly, if by atrium you mean like an indoor greenhouse type thing, she had one as well. Perhaps it is a requirement for such ladies!


Yes, large plant atrium with a skylight in the center of the ranch styled house . I have not seen one in a house in my adult life. Sunrooms, yes. Atriums, no.

Thanks for sharing your Ms. Havisham story. They were truly ladies of their time.


----------



## Own2hands (Sep 10, 2021)

GlasIsGreen said:


> That is pretty much what I am up to, whilst indulging in this thread. Hopefully it is obvious the original post was tongue in cheek!
> 
> A more sober summary of the situation: I want the watch, and technically can afford it. However, I am at a stage in life (young child to look after, unpredictable economic situation, etc) where it doesn't feel right to spontaneously go from 'Want!' to 'Buy It Now' at that price-point, without giving it some consideration and also just sitting on it for a while to see whether it's a passing crush or will stick. Also... I've been into vintage watches for a while now, and feel like I have a pretty good instinct for pricing. And these seem overpriced, especially considering there isn't a ton of interest in them. So I suppose overall I just want to investigate a bit more, to feel like I know what I am doing.
> 
> It's funny, because every year I keep telling myself that this is the year I will finally break away from vintage and get myself a nice, durable, reasonably water-resistant, current-production watch. Looks like that ain't happening!


Sounds like the watch market is cooling off some. Maybe the seller is just price anchoring high. Have you reached out to them? 

I passed on a NOS diver that I was interested in. It was vintage and I was concerned about it needing a movement service despite having a flawless case, dial and crystal. I don’t regret not getting it, but just wish the timing was better. I know where it is and may seek it out in a month or so if I’m still thinking about it.


----------



## GlasIsGreen (8 mo ago)

Own2hands said:


> Yes, large plant atrium with a skylight in the center of the ranch styled house . I have not seen one in a house in my adult life. Sunrooms, yes. Atriums, no.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your Ms. Havisham story. They were truly ladies of their time.


Wow yes, an atrium positioned just as you describe!

Different vibe than Ms Havisham though. Young & sporty looking, not bitter, tennis coach aside from piano, married (to a clumsy & disheveled history professor who must have been hot stuff back in the day to get her to leave France!) and had a son who was in the same year at school as me. Very social & involved lady.


----------



## Sussa (Nov 24, 2014)

Sorry, I cannot help. In fact, I will enable your crush. This watch also caught my eye a few months ago even though it is not my usual style. Try searching eBay for "LeCoultre Driver watch" and you'll find less expensive versions, though many are in need of a good polish or repair. I haven't been able to reconcile cost vs. novelty (i.e., I wouldn't wear it often), but will cheer on your pursuit.


----------



## GlasIsGreen (8 mo ago)

Sussa said:


> Sorry, I cannot help. In fact, I will enable your crush. This watch also caught my eye a few months ago even though it is not my usual style. Try searching eBay for "LeCoultre Driver watch" and you'll find less expensive versions, though many are in need of a good polish or repair. I haven't been able to reconcile cost vs. novelty (i.e., I wouldn't wear it often), but will cheer on your pursuit.


Oh cool, thanks so much - that does bring up some additional listings. If you aren’t bothered about cosmetic condition, there is a stainless steel one on chrono at the moment for around €500. Not sure whether that price point would help the reconciliation process, but it’s better than x4!

In my case, the watch does suit my general style. (FWIW, my 3 most frequently worn watches at the moment are a 1929 rectangular Omega, a 1968 Cartier Tank, and a round1952 JLC.)

But this watch is so stylised, I am trying to decide whether it is suitable for everyday wear - and fit the money it better be!

Or… do I just want it as some bizarre nostalgic symbol of having ‘arrived’ at the level of glamour I was awed by as a teen (in which case I don’t want to give into that way of thinking/ wanting/ purchasing).


----------



## LauraLovesWatches (Nov 26, 2018)

It's a total beauty, can't help you at all. It is crush worthy. I enjoyed your fun write up too!

Also, I would have to say as a woman, why be pinned into what the guys think about watches? The "nod" is arbitrary to a gender with different watch goals. This watch is fire 

I think you live once and if you can afford it, to look down and love the watch would be wonderful. For daily wear with a little one, it may be challenging to not get it wet, so there is that consideration. But long ago, women got by just fine. I guess if it starts showing condensation get it to a watchmaker.

Good luck with your choices!


----------



## GlasIsGreen (8 mo ago)

LauraLovesWatches said:


> It's a total beauty, can't help you at all. It is crush worthy. I enjoyed your fun write up too!
> 
> Also, I would have to say as a woman, why be pinned into what the guys think about watches? The "nod" is arbitrary to a gender with different watch goals. This watch is fire
> 
> ...



Thank you!

For what it's worth - aside from 2 Vostok 'beaters' I own only vintage watches. And I am talking pre-1975. And all have been toddler-proof. There is not a lot of water involved in looking after her, unless we're talking washing hands... which I do carefully whilst wearing said vintage watches, maybe pushed up slightly on my wrist. Never a problem. As you say, decades ago women somehow got by doing normal daily tasks without a 10ATM rating!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

GlasIsGreen said:


> Tell me something for the love of god that will extinguish my crush...


No help here! 

I'm a sucker for watches that are high quality and unique.

I think that would be an excellent addition for any ladies watch collection. 😊


----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

Is it still on C24? I just looked for it but couldn't find it. 

Don't worry, I wasn't going to buy it. I just wanted to see more photos.

I love watches like this one. If you can afford it, get it. Just think of the stories it could tell you.


----------



## GlasIsGreen (8 mo ago)

DowningB said:


> Is it still on C24? I just looked for it but couldn't find it.
> 
> Don't worry, I wasn't going to buy it. I just wanted to see more photos.
> 
> I love watches like this one. If you can afford it, get it. Just think of the stories it could tell you.


It is still there, and I don't mind if anyone reading this wants to buy it; here is the link.
There are several similar examples for sale right now and I like them equally.

And now, an update... Fate has taken an unexpected turn since I started this thread. A rare watch I'd been after for ages was offered to me a couple of days ago, and I went for it. So, the Etrier crush has been left to simmer on the back burner. Which I think is actually a good outcome. I will get more enjoyment out of eventually owning it, if I spend more time researching it, and developing an eye for which model/ style I prefer. 

In the meanwhile, if anyone owns this watch, has questions/ answers/ info about this watch, or just wants to post some sexy Etrier pictures - please feel free to use this thread for that purpose!


----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

Photos?


----------



## GlasIsGreen (8 mo ago)

DowningB said:


> Photos?


Of the 'new' (it is of course very old) watch? I don't have it in my possession yet, and don't want to jinx it! Doing a little rain-dance for the postal gods...


----------



## GlasIsGreen (8 mo ago)

Ladies, this almost feels wrong… Like I’ve had my cake and eaten it too! Despite the ‘setback’ of getting the aforementioned long-term-dream watch (a pre-WWII Rolex Tonneau that I can’t bring myself to photograph yet!), I also have an Etrier.

I had put the feelers out back when I first posted and it came to fruition when I got a lead on a ‘budget’ stainless example. This watch is in poor cosmetic condition (you can’t tell in the photo but the dial is truly yucky, trust me). I decided to get it because the price was a fraction of what these usually go for and figured if I loved the style &fit I would then know that a pristine 18k version was worth saving up for. I have lots of feedback about this watch and will post when I have more time. But for now just wanted to update!

Feeling very lucky and definitely not buying any more ‘new’ watches any time soon!!


----------



## Own2hands (Sep 10, 2021)

GlasIsGreen said:


> View attachment 16917147
> 
> 
> 
> ...


👏👏👏👍


----------



## GlasIsGreen (8 mo ago)

( Re @Own2hands )

Funny thing though… I now find myself wanting an atrium 😱🌴🦎


----------



## Mr. Bones (May 25, 2017)

GlasIsGreen said:


> View attachment 16917147
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a beautiful watch, amazing.
Congratulations!


----------

